# Ohhhhh Noooooooo



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

This is Happening Right Here in Our Own Country!


We Must Stop This Immediately!

Have you noticed that stairs are getting steeper. Groceries are heavier. And, everything is farther away. Yesterday I walked to the corner and I was dumbfounded to discover how long our street had become!

And, you know, people are less considerate now, especially the young ones. They speak in whispers all the time! If you ask them to speak up they just keep repeating themselves, endlessly mouthing the same silent message until they're red in the face! What do they think I am, a lip reader?

I also think they are much younger than I was at the same age. On the other hand, people my own age are so much older than I am. I ran into an old friend the other day and she has aged so much that she didn't even recognize me.

I got to thinking about the poor dear while I was combing my hair this morning, and in doing so, I glanced at my own reflection ... well, REALLY NOW - even mirrors are not made the way they used to be!

Another thing, everyone drives so fast these days! You're risking life and limb if you happen to pull onto the freeway in front of them. All I can say is, their brakes must wear out awfully fast, the way I see them screech and swerve in my rear view mirror.

Clothing manufacturers are less civilized these days. Why else would they suddenly start labeling a size 10 or 12 dress as 18 or 20? Do they think no one notices?

The people who make bathroom scales are pulling the same prank. Do they think I actually "believe" the number I see on that dial? HA! I would never let myself weigh that much! Just who do these people think they're fooling?

I'd like to call up someone in authority to report what's going on -- but the telephone company is in on the conspiracy too: they've printed the phone books in such small type that no one could ever find a number in there!

All I can do is pass along this warning:

We Are Under Attack!

Unless something drastic happens, pretty soon everyone will have to suffer these awful indignities.

Please Pass This On To Everyone You Know As Soon As Possible So We Can Get This Conspiracy Stopped!


----------



## angelfishamy (Jul 22, 2006)

hahah cute


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2006)

You've got WAY to much time on your hands, more than I did during the summer. 

But it was lolish. :lol:


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

Durbkat said:


> You've got WAY to much time on your hands, more than I did during the summer.
> 
> But it was lolish. :lol:


 Yes I sure do, I wish I hadn`t retired. NOT!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2006)

What did you used to do?

Also its not our fault that we whisper when we talk, we don't like to talk and get annoyed when adults try to talk to use. :lol:


----------



## highliner (Jul 2, 2006)

Funny how everything you said makes more sense as I get older...I had a lot of fun growing up, of course...but I wouldn't trade adulthood (MY interpretation of it, anyway.... ) for my younger years for a million bucks. All in all, growing up sucked. 

"Individual results may vary", however....


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Mary said:


> Clothing manufacturers are less civilized these days. Why else would they suddenly start labeling a size 10 or 12 dress as 18 or 20? Do they think no one notices?


I agree. These days it seems as only the shops like "Mr Fats", and "The Extra large store" have clothes which I can get into. Who do they think I am, Twiggy's twin Brother?


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

> I also think they are much younger than I was at the same age. On the other hand, people my own age are so much older than I am.


i used 2 sit through classes staring out the windows and watching the little kids run past on their way down to the school hall. I was never that small!!! And the high school kids used 2 look so big and scary, but now that im in matric, im not that big and scary!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I have figured out they make the type smaller on websites so you have to buy bigger monitors. It is all due to corporate greed and them wanting to make another sale.


----------

